# Iwagumi in a Fluval Edge?



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

I am working on setting up a minimal iwagumi in my new fluval edge. Here are my first two shots at it. Which one should I pursue until it is perfect?


----------



## martinpc (Apr 20, 2010)

*Looking good*

I like your hardscape. The rocks look really good.

There are lots of people here doing iwagumi/edge tanks. Keep us posted on progress. What are your plans for flora and fauna?


----------



## martinpc (Apr 20, 2010)

*like the second one*



sammyman said:


> I am working on setting up a minimal iwagumi in my new fluval edge. Here are my first two shots at it. Which one should I pursue until it is perfect?


I like the second one better. After playing with mine for a while, I decided to do something more vertical to contrast the very horizontal lines of the tank. Might I suggest standing the bigger rock center right up a bit more?


----------



## martinpc (Apr 20, 2010)

*my journal*

Here's my journal btw:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ums/69967-noob-fluval-edge-iwagumi-style.html


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

martinpc said:


> Might I suggest standing the bigger rock center right up a bit more?


Yeah, I agree. I actually put a smaller rock to wedge it up. Maybe I should put a bigger rock to give it a little more lift. I am not sure how to get it higher.



martinpc said:


> What are your plans for flora and fauna?


I think mostly HC and a little dwarf hairgrass around the rocks. For the fauna just about 6 small neons and a couple of those little red shrimp. I will post another thread to track the progress of the tank.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

martinpc said:


> Here's my journal btw:
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ums/69967-noob-fluval-edge-iwagumi-style.html


Nice! Looks like we are doing the same thing at about the same time! I look forward to tracking your progress!


----------



## martinpc (Apr 20, 2010)

*thoughts*

You have probably been checking the web, but there are several things you will most likely want to look at.

If you are growing HC, the standard light won't be sufficient. I have the LED upgrades and a 10w aquarium bulb. It's a pretty standard hack. I am looking at getting a light from Catalina that I think will fit pretty nicely under the hood.

Most people start out growing HC emersed, not submersed.

Also, most people add CO2 when they submerse to keep the HC happy. There are DIY yeast versions and high-end pressurized systems. I haven't gotten there yet, but there is plenty to see on the forums.

I am looking forward to seeing our progress. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I was planning on doing your hack and ordered the LED lights already. I may have to look into the Catalina options.

I am growing it emersed too. Got the CO2 coming. Doing the DIY option that seems to fit in the rear of the tank. Boy, this is adding up fast! $$$ I will post another thread to track my tank, and will post one more aquascape that I am now using (thanks to your help martin).

Thanks


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is the setup I went with. Let me know what you think? I planted the HC. Didn't make them too small. What other plants/plant should I get to keep this super minimal?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

I really like the first one, but if you have your mind set for the second one then go for it!roud:


----------



## fromthelbc (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.aquajournal.net/na/iwagumi/introduction.html


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

If you wanted to keep it minimal and still add another plant you could go with hairgrass setup in a similar fashion to the way I set it up here in the tank up front and center:

http://i3aqua.com/advanced.html


----------



## martinpc (Apr 20, 2010)

*Nice!*



sammyman said:


> Here is the setup I went with. Let me know what you think? I planted the HC. Didn't make them too small. What other plants/plant should I get to keep this super minimal?


Nice hardscape there, though a bit blurry. I like the sharp rocks. I am doing HC only for now. Some people are adding dwarf hairgrass and shorter types of veggies.

Post more pics. I'd love to see your progress.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

sammyman said:


> Here is the setup I went with. Let me know what you think? I planted the HC. Didn't make them too small. What other plants/plant should I get to keep this super minimal?


Nice hardscape Sammyman. One thing I'd consider is trying to move the rocks so you can reach any part of the tank with chopsticks / scissors / etc. through the tiny access hole in the Edge without putting your hand too far in.

Trimming the HC in this tank is a challenge and if you can't get to some of it, its even harder. I didn't consider this in my Edge (see how the rocks on the left of mine splay out) and I am tempted to rescape for that reason.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

i like your setup. I've spent way too many hours trying to configure the rocks in my tank, not only for a specific look, but also a look that is accessible through the small hole in the top and will, as well, work with the lighting setup that comes with this tank. I want to make sure that the rocks don't consume the majority of the light, nor are constricting the plant growth around. It's trickier with the edge. I like what you've done.

best,

el g


----------

